# £1000 to spend... fed up of £40 vacuums and a pressure washers with a 2 metre hose!



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey guys:wave:, 

So far I have the very basic domestic equipment a £40 Vacuum and a £70 pressure washer... which neither dose an impressive job! It means I work for quite literally twice as long on a car. 

I'm investing in some new equipment:buffer:...

I've got about :doublesho£1000:doublesho to spend on:

Vacuums - a wet extraction and a dry one, or a dual purpose one. The most important things are that its powerful:devil:, :driver:reliable (last every day use), crevice tools and brushes, and can give a good extraction clean on stained uphostery. 

Pressure washer - including a snow foam lance. :detailer: Has to be :driver:reliable (last every day use) and that I can purchase a snow foam lance to work with it. Pressure power isn't a major concern, I don't think... if somethings not coming off I think its best to work it off with a mitt etc, I also work from a 175 litre water tank, so a pressure washer which gulps water will go through it in 5 minutes!

Rotary Polisher - I've been considering purchasing Meguairs one (RRP £150). However is this a :driver:reliable ergonomical product? Or the Obital Polisher by Autosmart - not sure if thats good for paint correction?

I don't know how much to spend on each but I was thinking £150 on the polishing machine £300 - 400 on the Vacuums and another £300 - 400 on the pressure washer...

I need your help guys so get them cogs tickin on what you think the best compromise would be.

Thanks again 

Mani


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

George for the vac

Kranzle for the PW 

Makita for the rotary.

sorted with probably a couple of hundred quid left to up your water tank to 250 litres!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

george the wet and dry vac super reliable if you treat him well,
chicago polisher [found on cyc] light and easy on the ear drums,
check machine mart for pw,s clarks range and you don,t need to spend 300 quid on one either


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> George for the vac
> 
> Kranzle for the PW
> 
> ...


haha:lol:, thanks for the quick reply... I got the 250 water tank and it wouldn't fit my punto lol... yeah thats right I cant afford a proper van yet... Im putting the punto on sale next week though see if I can pick up an old mini van for £2000... we'll see

Which Kranzle in particular?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

pw kranzle is the only one i would buy!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

k7/120 is great!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

are you a registered company?


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

dennis said:


> george the wet and dry vac super reliable if you treat him well,
> chicago polisher [found on cyc] light and easy on the ear drums,
> check machine mart for pw,s clarks range and you don,t need to spend 300 quid on one either


Again thank you for the quick response! Everyone ones been advising me to get the George vacuum, however I went into a local vacuum cleaner store and they say due to the changing custom from traders to retail, the parts inside the new georges are of lower grade e.g. the motor... and that he belive they are more likely to fall apart...  I didn't go into too much detail but he hinted they aint all up to what they used to be


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

MSoogumbur said:


> Again thank you for the quick response! Everyone ones been advising me to get the George vacuum, however I went into a local vacuum cleaner store and they say due to the changing custom from traders to retail, the parts inside the new georges are of lower grade e.g. the motor... and that he belive they are more likely to fall apart...  I didn't go into too much detail but he hinted they aint all up to what they used to be


they come with a 2year commercial warrenty though, not many at that price do


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

MSoogumbur said:


> haha:lol:, thanks for the quick reply... I got the 250 water tank and it wouldn't fit my punto lol... yeah thats right I cant afford a proper van yet... Im putting the punto on sale next week though see if I can pick up an old mini van for £2000... we'll see
> 
> Which Kranzle in particular?


dont know anything about kranzles other than with the reputaion they have and the budget you have you'd be mad to not get one:thumb:

As for the george i agree with a 2 year warranty you'd be mad not to get one:thumb:


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

David said:


> are you a registered company?


Just sent off the forms as self employed, had help from the government in doing so... as a self employed person you can actuall have up to 3 months without even registering! You wouldn't expect the law to be so linient but it is. But yeah dont worry Im using all the official channels, and hopefully by next week all the paper work will be done and dusted.:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

David said:


> are you a registered company?


Is there some kind of significance to this comment i'm missing


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> Is there some kind of significance to this comment i'm missing


Not that I know of, apart from the chaps just asking if Im registered:thumb:


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

I think someones tried private messaging me, but unfortunately I can't accept them as I have made less then 10 new posts on the forum, and newbies are restricted I think!??!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

MSoogumbur said:


> I think someones tried private messaging me, but unfortunately I can't accept them as I have made less then 10 new posts on the forum, and newbies are restricted I think!??!


up to 11 now:thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

chunkytfg said:


> Is there some kind of significance to this comment i'm missing


just when he stated he wasnt using a van, and a £70 pressure washer but wanting to buy more expensive stuff

i didnt know if it was for commercial use at first or for himself


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> up to 11 now:thumb:


Yup just got the message through! This site is like a live chat its mad! So quick

Is there anything else anyone thinks is worth purchasing? I've been chatting with Meguairs and hopefully getting on to a course for training with them in November and getting all their products to use... but can't really think of any other significant products for detailing... seeing as you all think its not going to cost me as much as a £1000, that was my budget so don't mind spending on other things...:driver:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

get a PTG


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

deffo get a PTG


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh yeah... forgot to mention ill get one of those lol...any in particular?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i take it you have all your chemicals then


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

chrisc said:


> i take it you have all your chemicals then


I purchased gallons from valeters pride website which has been ok, however... once thats all gone, im going to be stocking Meguairs only (which is not included in the £1000 budget, (hopefully ill have more cash for that)... the main reason for it, is the reputation they have, I of an authorised mercedes dealer who've told me they respect it as the general best waxes on the market( although I know that may not be the case, I know they are still great)... so once its the only product I use hopefully people will respect that...


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i got my first lot from carchem thought they was ok tell i started to use autosmart.i can remember spraying there alloy wheel cleaner and it blew back in my face god it stung.i now use autosmart bits of megs and dodo.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

can i just ask mate why you will be sticking to megs only???


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

ryanuk said:


> can i just ask mate why you will be sticking to megs only???


Even though I know there will be better products for each type of thing, once I get Megs, ill advertise as using megs only and possibly customers might like that, but if I say I only use it on certain things then they may not be as interested... thats the only reason, the back you have with the brand... but naturally this is once i have been on a course on how to use it all properly...


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

chrisc said:


> i got my first lot from carchem thought they was ok tell i started to use autosmart.i can remember spraying there alloy wheel cleaner and it blew back in my face god it stung.i now use autosmart bits of megs and dodo.


lol, I know a similar feeling lol... the alloy wheel cleaner from Valeters pride is so toxic, if you get any in your lungs u feel it instantly! I split some on my kitchen sink when pouring it into another bottle and it discoloured it too lol, also I know you shouldnt use it on corroding alloys but I did on my bros old yaris and where it corroded it took literally chunks off lol


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

MSoogumbur said:


> Even though I know there will be better products for each type of thing, once I get Megs, ill advertise as using megs only and possibly customers might like that, but if I say I only use it on certain things then they may not be as interested... thats the only reason, the back you have with the brand... but naturally this is once i have been on a course on how to use it all properly...


how much is the course costing you if you dont mind and where at.i know autosmart do one for 150 quid for two days:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

MSoogumbur said:


> Again thank you for the quick response! Everyone ones been advising me to get the George vacuum, however I went into a local vacuum cleaner store and they say due to the changing custom from traders to retail, the parts inside the new georges are of lower grade e.g. the motor... and that he belive they are more likely to fall apart...  I didn't go into too much detail but he hinted they aint all up to what they used to be


by chance was this a company in sheffield what told you this


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

hey sorry for late reply, just been out, yeah I was checking the auto smart one too! But I spoke to Meguairs and they said they have classes, but im not sure of the cost... think im going to go to the Meguairs one!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

PW - Makita HW131 with M22 fitting foam lance from Autobrite Direct. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100154
Essentially a Kranzle K1150 bar the price tag!

Vaccum - can't offer specific brands, but I would seriously consider looking at a dual motor unit, as it will lift more water/liquid out of the carpet/mat/seat/etc
Bank on around £350 ish, but don't be overly alarmed if nearer £500 - the saving on the PW has allowed for that.

Polisher - Excellent starter rotary would be the Milwaukee AP12QE (£135 ish), or/and the Kestrel DAS-6 (£85 ish) Random Orbital.
Wouldn't spend the money on the Autosmart "Cyclo copy" dual head one. If you're taken by it, you may as well buy the real thing, although at £300, you might baulk a little at doing so. Still, if you do, it's worth every penny.

PTG - I may have a spare one or two yet, http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=118492 but then there's also the Paint Detective one, and the same one as supplied by member vendor david g for much the same sort of money.

That's pretty much your "tools" budget spent.


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

PJS said:


> PW - Makita HW131 with M22 fitting foam lance from Autobrite Direct. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100154
> Essentially a Kranzle K1150 bar the price tag!
> 
> Vaccum - can't offer specific brands, but I would seriously consider looking at a dual motor unit, as it will lift more water/liquid out of the carpet/mat/seat/etc
> ...


Thats great advice some more for me to google! Thank you, ill check it all out


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

I'm not a professional, just a starting up enthuisiast and thought of something to budget in here that hasn't been mentioned yet. A hand held halogen spot light, seems like you really need one for inspecting paint work if you're mobile. No idea on prices though. 

Good luck on everything with your business.


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks mate, I didn't think of that actually.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

£1000 will only get you a decent extractor a decent PW and a decent rotary if your lucky, and tbh seeing how blinded you are by the megs brand i can't help but feel the initial £1000 invest will be wasted anyway. In the scheme of things £1000 is a lot of money but in the real day to day life of a "valeter" £1000 only scratches the surface, you can spend this on initial chemical stock nevermind equipment, and wasting your time and budget buying exclusively megs stuff will only hinder you more. Megs stuff might impress those that don't know anything about car chemicals etc, but those that actually earn a living from it realise there is no one stop soloution to buying all your chemicals etc from one supplier (although AS & AG do come close). I would sit back and have a long hard think about possibly wasting a £1000 and then come at it from a different angle. I would wait unitl you have a bit more time on DW under your belt and few more posts before you start spending your hard earned, there are some very knowledgable people on here :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sadly a £1000 aint a massive budget mate.

PW: Kranzle K7/120 around £450

Vacuum: Like said a dual motor one will be sufficient so for dry work i highly recommend a Henry loads of spare parts and has a 2 year commercial warranty.

Wet work a George is sufficent enough unless your wanting to spend more in this area which personally i wouldnt as the george is good enough but a numatic machine will be near £400+ the George can be had for around £150-£180

Polisher: Forget the milwaukee it heats up like hell and is absolute rubbish imo Makita, metabo are far better imo.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i cant see why everybody thinks the george is the bees knees i just dont i started with one i think there crap i now use it as a back up if my decent one breaks down


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

3dr said:


> £1000 will only get you a decent extractor a decent PW and a decent rotary if your lucky, and tbh seeing how blinded you are by the megs brand i can't help but feel the initial £1000 invest will be wasted anyway. In the scheme of things £1000 is a lot of money but in the real day to day life of a "valeter" £1000 only scratches the surface, you can spend this on initial chemical stock nevermind equipment, and wasting your time and budget buying exclusively megs stuff will only hinder you more. Megs stuff might impress those that don't know anything about car chemicals etc, but those that actually earn a living from it realise there is no one stop soloution to buying all your chemicals etc from one supplier (although AS & AG do come close). I would sit back and have a long hard think about possibly wasting a £1000 and then come at it from a different angle. I would wait unitl you have a bit more time on DW under your belt and few more posts before you start spending your hard earned, there are some very knowledgable people on here :thumb:


Hey thanks for the feed back guys... Im not blinded by the Megs stuff, I just thought it would be an idea to use only there stock... but after what you have mentioned... Ill hold back on solely using there stock... I've got some basic stuff im using at the moment, and that will get my by until I do need to geta full new stock. Thanks for the advice, and ill keep searching on DW for different advice on each process, product etc...:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

chrisc said:


> i cant see why everybody thinks the george is the bees knees i just dont i started with one i think there crap i now use it as a back up if my decent one breaks down


Oi, George might be listening ssshhhh


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Sadly a £1000 aint a massive budget mate.
> 
> PW: Kranzle K7/120 around £450
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, your right its not a big budget... the more I look into it the more I get scared by the costs! Everypenny I have goes towards saving for this though... :thumb:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

chrisc said:


> i cant see why everybody thinks the george is the bees knees i just dont i started with one i think there crap i now use it as a back up if my decent one breaks down


which one would you recommend mate?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with a george i use it daily and havent had one bit of bother with it!

if i had a spare £500 (i bloody wish)

i would purchase this when the George goes on the blink (which is very doubtful)










Numatic CTD 570-2

Motor - 2 x 1200 watt
Power - 230 volt
Airflow - 80 ltrs/second
Suction - 2500 mm.
Capacity delivery/recovery - 10 ltr/10 ltr.
Range - 26.8 mtrs.
Weight - 18.4 Kgs.
Size - 415 x 415 x 645 mm.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

a list of some of my tools:

Kranzle K7 - as graham says - around£450
Honda EC3600 generator - £600
Henry hoover - £95
Karcher puzzi 100 - £400-ish
2 chem guys buckets - £50
chemicals - easily £2000
makita rotary - £130
polishing pads and backing plates - £250
PTG - £500


consumables - rubber gloves, work wear, bottles, spray heads, 3M masking tape etc - another £100

INSURANCE!! remember that?

your £1000 wont last 5 minutes when you get spending :thumb:


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

David said:


> a list of some of my tools:
> 
> Kranzle K7 - as graham says - around£450
> Honda EC3600 generator - £600
> ...


Thanks, theres a new cost everyday lol, and opinion, its not so easy getting it all right:thumb:


----------

